# Hemianthus callitrichoides



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

is it possible to make a complete ground cover with this plant in a 30 gallon tank with no CO2 and no ferts and 50 Watts of lighting? I would really like to do something similar to the picture linked below. is it possible to have a low light iwagumi aquascape?

http://www.rataj-spk.cz/akce/rostliny_nove/Hemianthus_callitrichoides2.jpg


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

In my experience (which is kinda limited as of yet), HC will not thrive in those conditions, and might not live unless you have a very stable/algae-free tank. I had slightly higher lighting, no CO2 and minimal ferts on a 50 gal and all the HC I bought melted away within two weeks.

I believe it IS possible to have an iwagami scape with low-light, you just have select your plants accordingly.

-Dave


----------



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

is there any good ground cover plants for a low light?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Dwarf saggitaria, Lilaeopsis, small cryptocoynes (willissi, lucens, parva). Maybe dwarf hairgrass? I guess they don't actually make a "carpet" in low-light, but the crypt's would grow in thickly enough after awhile (except parva takes A LONG WHILE). 

Hmmm, I'm really only qualified to comment on the crypts. for low-light since I've only read about the others. Anyone else got low-light foreground that makes a good cover?


----------

